# Laser Line light



## d4rr3n (Jun 15, 2006)

I’m looking for a laser pointer which can project a dot or line by simply changing the lenses. I can’t seem to find one. Preferably a green laser pointer with this facility but if not a red will do.



PS can you buy the line projector lenses separately?


----------



## comozo (Jun 15, 2006)

You definately sound like a newbie. Never seen a green laser that can do that, there might be one though. www.emundoptics.com or www.anchoroptics.com


----------



## d4rr3n (Jun 15, 2006)

I know that green line generating lasers do exist, just looking for a laser pointer that has the same abilities

 

http://www.apinex.com/ret2/agll25an.html


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

Holographic projection heads do exist for green lasers, but their performance is rather "craptactular".







This is the line generator optic from a 5-In-1 Green Laser Module I purchased on Ebay several months ago.

Your best bet is to make your own line generator lens from a short length of glass laboratory stirring rod, then affix the short piece of rod crosswise to the front of your laser pointer by any method you see fit.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jun 15, 2006)

Good idea Craig. 

If you feel the need to use a real lens you can get cheap cylindrical lenses from surplusshed.com

Greg


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a $20 red laser pointer I bought at Best Buy and it came with a lot of different lenses. One of them makes a line. I also have a green laser pointer and if I hold the lense over my green laser pointer it works. This might not be too much help though because you have to hold on the lense.


----------



## Chief117 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know of two, but I dont have links, sorry.

A while back I bought a very small green laser level. On the front there was a textured bump, when you slid it up it projected a dot, when you pushed it down, it made a line.

Also, there are some lighters on ebay, that have built in 5 head lasers that you can turn like a revolver. One of them is a laser line.


----------



## yosh (Jun 19, 2006)

hi all, a recent lurker and now poster..

i to need a line generator. before posting i took a cheapo laser pointer (red) and glued a piece of glass (taken from a discoBall) to the shift of an old printer servo.
lighting the laser on this gave me a wide angle of clear laser line. 
but.
the line is clearly seen in night but not so i daylight. i feel that higher speed servo will give me a more visible line (correct?)
i am looking for recommendation for a different servo, better mirror (i nor any one i know work @ an optics lab), and of course better laser.
the laser should be harmless & visible in daylight without scorching leather and byproducts 

thank you guys


----------



## angerdan (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, i'm looking for an 18650 (or AA/AAA) powered laser pointer with a *line* output instead a point.
What possibilities do exist besides the Dragon Lasers *Viper* or *Spartan* series laser pointers with mounted *Laser Line Generator?*
http://www.dragonlasers.com/Laser-Line-Generator.html


I know that Wicked Lasers offers optics for their laser pointer, but i'm looking for someting cheaper than $100.


----------

